# Signs of pregnancy for young nubian doe



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

I have a ten month old nubian doe who I think is pregnant. Just wondering if anyone has had a young doe bred and if so how big they got before labour? 

Because she is so small, it is hard to tell how far away she is....Her stomach is sticking out a bit on one side more than the other. tonight, I was able to put my fingers around her tail bone and almost connect but she still has her ligaments and has not developed an udder yet.....

Is it hard to tell when they are pregnant when they are young? My other doe is 5 years old and has triplets and so she is HUGE when she is pregnant.....Just a little worried I may miss the signs because she is quite small and will probably just have a single....I have started locking her in at night.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

All of my FF's this year started developing an udder 4-6 weeks before they were due. All of them only had singles so their bellies did not get too terribly big, just looks more like they had a good day out browsing the pasture lol. I would just keep checking her ligaments and watching her bag to fill. When I check for ligaments, I don't pay any attention to whether or not I can grab around the tail head, I just check to see if the ligs are still there or not, or if they are getting softer or sunken in. Good luck with your girl, I hope kidding goes smoothly


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, don't "circle" the spine, it doesn't tell you anything. Find the ligaments, the movement is just pressing down (there is a sticky here illustrating how to find the ligaments). So, press down on the ligs, at first they are tight and hard, they get softer and lower when she's near term. Till you can't feel them anymore. However, they "come and go" so, it's just an indicator. Good luck, I had a doe kid at 11mos. old without problems.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you both for that  I stayed up with her last night as she was stretching out repeatedly (like when they have contractions...). I eventually gave up and went to bed. She was out grazing today.....Do they stretch like they do for other contractions for other reasons? She has absolutely no udder and can still feel ligaments although they feel quite low...so probably a while off. ....


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Selah123 said:


> Thank you both for that  I stayed up with her last night as she was stretching out repeatedly (like when they have contractions...). I eventually gave up and went to bed. She was out grazing today.....Do they stretch like they do for other contractions for other reasons? She has absolutely no udder and can still feel ligaments although they feel quite low...so probably a while off. ....


Comfort is a big factor. If she doesn't have an udder and no ligs I would expect premi or you have a lucky one that goes soft but keeps you guessing until 4 hours prior to parturition BAM an udder is there.  lol


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am going to attempt to attach a pic of her vulva which I took just now. What do you think?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I honestly think she is bred.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

She is doing more stretches tonight - like how they do when they are having contractions....


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Take an overhead shot of her so we can see belly please? Sounds like she is pregnant, but once she goes slab sided its going to be soon! (Slab sided is suddenly becoming very flat, baby "drops")


----------

